# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Hola,  soy nuevo

## DaniJcsue

Bueno, aquí mi presentación la cual espero hacer bien... 

Me llamo Daniel,  tengo 17 años y hasta ahora no tengo nombre artístico, 
Soy de México y me gusta la cartomagia, aunque lamentablemente en la ciudad en donde vivo,  no hay nada,  ni nadie que me pueda ayudar a seguir creciendo en este hermoso arte,
todo lo que he aprendido hasta ahora a sido de libros y vídeos de teoría, apenas llevo unos pocos meses en esto y me estoy leyendo cartomagia fundamental y la magia de Ascanio, 
estoy de seguro de que aquí me pueden ayudar a seguir creciendo, si conocen alguna forma de la que me pueda ayudar a aprender mas, hablando de teoría y no de juegos agradecería que me dijeran,

Ya para terminar diré por que me gusta la magia:
Con la magia se puede hacer posible lo imposible,  pero para mi lo que más me gusta de esto es como la gente reacciona y se asombra,  es algo hermoso el poder transmitir un sentimiento que no a diario se vive,  por eso cada día trato de hacer mas imposibles mis efectos, aparte de eso me gusta que gracias a este hermoso arte, se pueda transmitir un mensaje,  contar una historia o una anécdota de forma mágica y de una forma bella...Básicamente me gusta lo hermoso que es la magia y todo lo que se puede hacer con ella... 

Espero que no se me halla olvidado nada y si así  fue espero y me perdonen jaja
Adiós xd

----------

